# Agility Training Video - Glory B 8 months



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gI885FD6VCA

The saga continues. Can't believe how freaking big she is now. 60 pounds at 9 months. She's doing really well in class though. Amazing how we can have 4+ dogs/handlers in class, offleash, all doing their own thing and keeping (generally) with the handler.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Really impressive! Such good focus! 

I'm curious, how long has she been on agility equipments? Dottie is training for agility right now but other than some jumps and ladder work we have not been on anything yet. The place she goes to make them go through 3 levels of preagility (where they work a lot on control and footwork) before they teach the dogs equipments. Of course, with Dottie she needs every bit of it. She is way too wild off leash at the moment.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

That was great, Jenn. Fun to watch and pretty educational on agility training too!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Loved it! Shows me how much work I need with Gianna! I think we may use some of it to work with her on focus building and something fun to do.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

That was great! I am so excited about getting Benny started in January!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:I'm curious, how long has she been on agility equipments?


Depending on your attention span (and I do admit I am maxing out the 10 min limit on youtube videos







) you can see she's been on equipment from very early. But I didn't start taping until 5 months when it started looking more like 'agility'.

My instructor really wants the clicker training and the dogs (and handlers) learning to be around the equipment/dogs/sounds/room from as early as we can take them and a puppy class has started. I actually started class on a Thursday night and didn't have Glory B arrive until the weekend! Timing with classes and getting a puppy are ALWAYS a problem with agility....

All the equipment is very low initially, and they don't really 'do' it right. The first months on the contacts is having them go up and down and not off at all, strength and body awareness, them learning that coming off the side is FINE (just no treat) so any slipping and sliding or mis-steps are no big deal (specially with the low equipment). No contact behaviors, just being on the equipment. If you get a chance to watch her slamming the teeter down, that's a hoot and a half and that was done for months, just them working on the UP side of the teeter, before we ever took them up and over.

Jumps need to be low and we don't sequence with anything but a bar on the ground at start. We do have the bar higher with the one jump thing, but it's a very controlled muscle thing for the dog on mats. NOT high impact.

Different classes are set up different ways. The instructor and their background/experience specifically in agility makes a difference to me. Kim really knows what she's doing and has trained a bunch of her dogs as well as many many classes. In fact she's got a pup just one month older than Glory so our class is following about a month behind her own training. 

Other fun thing about the earlier work is to watch me 'lose' Glory when she goes off to visit. You'll also see other dogs come over to visit us. And she nails the camera person a couple of times







. But considering we got all the dogs (mostly puppies or very young) off leash very soon, we are all doing very well with focus and control. Think it's the power of tons of treats and the clicker being used properly.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks. Those videos are great. I love watching you and Glory B work. And the facility looks great.

Here is where Dottie goes to train:

http://www.dallasdogsports.com/

It's like you said, everyone approaches this differently. We're having tons of fun in it though - even if Dottie spends a lot of class time eyeing all the cool equipments we are not using


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Jason LinThanks. Those videos are great. I love watching you and Glory B work. And the facility looks great.
> 
> Here is where Dottie goes to train:
> 
> ...


Your training facility looks great, you are lucky too. As long as everyone is having fun in the training, and THAT is the goal to get the 'fun/fast' thing, and what you are doing is safe for the dog, it seems like there are alot of different methods that work out well for our dogs.

GOOD LUCK! And where are your videos of class?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I am too busy making sure Dottie doesn't run off!!


----------

